# Furry Friend Pictures



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello everyone, I was thinking it would be fun to post thread in which everyone posts pictures of their furry friends. Cannot wait to see pictures! :-D


----------



## MaeLily (Oct 20, 2014)

I love this! Your furry friends are absolutely adorable!

Here is my Clementine:



I adore her


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

@sweetbettafish, is that a collie or a sheltie? I can't tell from the angle, either way what cutie!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

all my pets!
jasper the rabbit (ive had him for two years, got him from the animal shelter)
mittens (black cat, also my first cat)
little kitty (my little brothers cat, whom I care for lol)
and marble my baby! ( who doesnt look to thrilled to have his pic taken lol!)

edit:totaly not in order!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Excuse me while i add my dog lol


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Everyone has such cute furbabies! Here are my kitties!

The orange girl is Socks, the calico girl is Spaz, and the Siamese mix boy is Sparta.

The last two pictures are my two kitties who went to the Rainbow Bridge earlier this year. The gray boy is Kumo, and the black and white boy is Bo.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow pretty kitties! cute pets everyone!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks, you all have adorable pets! Angel is a Sheltie.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I love pet pictures!!!! So good to see so many lovely, lucky critters with caring homes.

Here are my three. First is our elderly (prob.at least 12) chi x Tessie. Then our 8 year old spaniel/terrier/whatever mix, Amy. (Amy is very camera shy and hates having her picture taken. That's why you can't see her face! ). Last, but certainly not least, is our 14 year old orange cat Petey. He, as you can see, is not at all camera shy.

All our pets are rescues. Amy and Tess were adopted from shelters and Petey came to live with us when my dad passed away suddenly. No one else wanted him and even my dad's girlfriend was just going to send him to a shelter.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe your pets are so cute!^.^


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love All of your guys furbabies! SOOOO Cute! Here are mine!

First is Skittles, My 5 year old rabbit! He will be 6 this easter, love him soo much! <3









I also have a tux cat. I want a rat. But gotta wait and seee lol


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I love all of your pets! They are adorable!


----------

